# Anybody have issues with cnn.cn



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I purchased a digitizer from them on the 30th and they got paid but the summary still shows processing. I'm curious if anybody has had any problems with them. I feel I should have went to ebay instead. I have contacted them by email and no response and the live chat nobody ever responds. I just want to see if anybody has gotten the parts with the status showing processing just to see if they are delayed.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say caveat emptor when it comes to buying anything from a domain that ends in *.cn.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the online chat finally worked and they just didn't tell me the item was on backorder so got a refund but that can't happen till Friday wtf kind of service is that. Should have went eBay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I ordered some stuff from them before and even with in stock stuff they take FOREVER to ship out. Usually almost a wheel after placing the order.


----------

